
What I’ve learned creating a startup index fund using AngelList - amosam
https://medium.com/@adammosam/i-recently-invested-in-over-150-startups-ad796b79502d
======
mbesto
This is the most sane and sound explanation of Angel funding I have yet to
read about. Kudos to the OP for sharing the thought process.

> _I wouldn’t recommend anyone to put more than 5% of his or her investment
> assets into startups._

It's surprising how many people (for those who have the ability and access to
do so) notoriously do not follow this advice (which is personal finance 101)
and use angel investing as a status symbol.[0]

[0] - [http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2015/07/07/how-many-
angel...](http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2015/07/07/how-many-angels-is-
the-right-amount-for-a-startup-to-have/)

~~~
goodJobWalrus
Those who use it as a status symbol, may view it as a business expense.

------
supster
Not sure if index approach will work in startups given the power law dynamics.
If you are investing as part of a syndicate, I doubt you get pro rata rights
to ride a rocket ship up to the top, and you likely wouldn't have the dry
powder to follow on anyways. But still an interesting concept.

